# Konzertaufnahme - gutes Bild, SEHR schlechter Ton!



## Célia (7. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

also, gestern durfte ich endlich ein sehr heiss ersehntes Konzert besuchen. Um es festzuhalten, habe ich vieles mit meinem Handy gefilmt, als ich die Videos danach angesehen habe, hörte man den Gesang gar nicht, sondern nur Gekreische vom Publikum und ein sehr starkes Rauchen, vereinzelt verzerrte Musik. Diese Aufnahmen sind mir sehr wichtig und wollte nun fragen ob ich da irgendwie mit einem Bearbeitungsprogramm den Ton wenigstens einigermassen retten könnte...Leider kenne ich mich mit solchen Dingen nicht so aus, habe bereits Adobe Audition und Magix Videoton Lab ausprobiert, bin aber nicht weit gekommen, da ich gar nicht weiss, was ich da eigentlich tun müsste, um den Ton zu verbessern.

Hoffe jemand hat eine Lösung für mich

Wenn jemand sich damit auskennt, kann er mir auch seine Email hinterlassen, dann schicke ich ihm ein Beispielvideo.
Habe übrigens mit einem Samsung Galaxy S I9000 gefilmt. Mein Freund hat eine Iphone benutzt und da war der Ton gut, leider hat er nur sehr wenig gefilmt


----------



## darkframe (7. Mai 2011)

Hi,

da wird sicher nichts zu retten sein. Wenn, wie Du selbst ja sagst, z.B. der Gesang nicht zu hören ist, wie soll der von irgendeinem Programm herbeigezaubert werden? Vereinzelt verzerrte Musik? Auch nichts zu machen, wenn ansonsten nichts zu hören ist. Das Publikum kannst Du jedenfalls nicht so weit rausfiltern, dass plötzlich wie herbeigezaubert nur noch die Musik zu hören ist. Das geht nicht mal ansatzweise. Sorry für die schlechte Nachricht, aber das kannst Du m.E. absolut vergessen.
Gibt's denn von der Band/dem Künstler keine Live-DVD? Wäre natürlich nicht das Konzert, bei dem Du warst, aber immerhin... Vielleicht findest Du ja auch bei YouTube brauchbare Aufnahmen von genau dem Konzert.


----------



## Célia (8. Mai 2011)

Also, das Publikumgekreische will ich gar nicht rausnehmen, sondern nur das Rauschen irgendwie vermindern oder so. Man hört schon manchmal den Gesang, aber er wird fast immer von so einem Rauschen übertönt.

Live-DVD wird wohl schwierig sein, da es noch keine SEHR bekannte Band ist. Es waren ausserdem nur vielleicht um die 400 Leute da, ist halt 'nen kleines Land (Luxemburg) deshalb besteht wohl kaum die Möglichkeit, ein Video auf Youtube zu finden, hab' auch noch keins gefunden. Wär echt schade, wenn ich da nichts mehr machen könnte, mir liegt wirklich sehr viel an den Videos, da das Konzert atemberaubend war und die werden wohl nicht so schnell wiederkommen.

Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## darkframe (14. Mai 2011)

Hi,

je nachdem, ob das Rauschen gleichmäßig ist oder nicht, kann man das z.B. schon mit Audacity zumindest abmildern. Dazu brauchst Du aber in dem Clip eine Stelle, an der möglichst nur das Rauschen zu hören ist. Das dient dann als Sample, was vom Filter genutzt wird, um diese Frequenzen aus dem Audio herauszurechnen. Das klappt mehr oder weniger gut. Versuchen kannst Du es ja mal, aber ich habe da trotzdem wenig Hoffnung.

Du kannst ja vielleicht einen Ausschnitt irgendwo zum Download hochladen, dann ich ja mal herumprobieren.


----------

